# Speeding fine



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I was stopped on the N340 at los Boliches the other day by the Policia Local. Needless to say, I had literally just popped out to collect the kids from the train station, so didn't have my handbag on me and so couldn't produce my passport, residencia or driving licence. Oh dear! Luckily the police officer was kind enough to present me with a fine and told me to present my driving licence at the station that evening which I duly did. They took a look at the licence (a UK pink plastic one, and I took in the green paper as well) and said I MUST get it changed to a Spanish licence now that I am resident here.

I've spoken to other expats about this, and they have said that legally, there is no requirement to change to a Spanish licence. They said that it just makes it easier for the Spanish police to deduct points off the licence if its a Spanish one, whereas they have to inform DVLA of traffic offences and they don't want the bother! If that is the case, maybe I will get away without getting points and I would think I'm better off keeping the Uk licence??

Having had my knuckles firmly rapped, I am driving at the speed limit now, which is only 40km/h at that point and feels like walking!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I was stopped on the N340 at los Boliches the other day by the Policia Local. Needless to say, I had literally just popped out to collect the kids from the train station, so didn't have my handbag on me and so couldn't produce my passport, residencia or driving licence. Oh dear! Luckily the police officer was kind enough to present me with a fine and told me to present my driving licence at the station that evening which I duly did. They took a look at the licence (a UK pink plastic one, and I took in the green paper as well) and said I MUST get it changed to a Spanish licence now that I am resident here.
> 
> I've spoken to other expats about this, and they have said that legally, there is no requirement to change to a Spanish licence. They said that it just makes it easier for the Spanish police to deduct points off the licence if its a Spanish one, whereas they have to inform DVLA of traffic offences and they don't want the bother! If that is the case, maybe I will get away without getting points and I would think I'm better off keeping the Uk licence??
> 
> Having had my knuckles firmly rapped, I am driving at the speed limit now, which is only 40km/h at that point and feels like walking!


I believe the license has to have your present address on it!!! So if thats Spain then I guess it needs to be a Spanish one!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But in these days of open borders no-one knows when you leave Spain and how long you are away.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

No

There is absolutely no requirement for you to change your UK licence to a Spanish one. You can keep your UK licence running until it finally expires at the end of it's life.

What you have experienced is just ignorance of the law I'm afraid. There is an inter country agreement that you can keep your own photo licence, it just has to comply with local laws. For instance, you must have regular medical checks here in Spain. Also, bear in mind that your licence must be renewed every 10 years because of the photo, check the expiry date on the front. If you domt have a UK address for that, then you may have a problem as DVLA wont send it to a foreign address.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No
> 
> There is absolutely no requirement for you to change your UK licence to a Spanish one. You can keep your UK licence running until it finally expires at the end of it's life.
> 
> What you have experienced is just ignorance of the law I'm afraid. There is an inter country agreement that you can keep your own photo licence, it just has to comply with local laws. For instance, you must have regular medical checks here in Spain. Also, bear in mind that your licence must be renewed every 10 years because of the photo, check the expiry date on the front. If you domt have a UK address for that, then you may have a problem as DVLA wont send it to a foreign address.


So, if I 'lose' my licence, and apply for a replacement, will it give me a further full 10 years? Or, should I do a change of address to a relative's address in the UK and will that give a further 10 years? Think I'll do some research on the DVLC website:ranger:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lynn said:


> So, if I 'lose' my licence, and apply for a replacement, will it give me a further full 10 years? Or, should I do a change of address to a relative's address in the UK and will that give a further 10 years? Think I'll do some research on the DVLC website:ranger:


Driving in other countries on a GB licence : Directgov - Motoring

Thats the problem. You need a UK address to have the new licence sent to. I have an address back there so its simple. I suggest you change the licence address to a relation. You can do this online, or when you are back there next

Check the expiry date on the front. You dont need to renew until then


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Driving in other countries on a GB licence : Directgov - Motoring
> 
> Thats the problem. You need a UK address to have the new licence sent to. I have an address back there so its simple. I suggest you change the licence address to a relation. You can do this online, or when you are back there next
> 
> Check the expiry date on the front. You dont need to renew until then


Thanks for the info. I have plenty of years left on the current licence, so will just do a change of address to a relative for now. That way, I should get a reminder to renew the photo when the time comes. 

On a related point, is it true that I will have to have a medical certificate as well when I get to 45? That was something else I was told. That has to be kept with the UK licence to comply with Spanish law.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lynn said:


> Thanks for the info. I have plenty of years left on the current licence, so will just do a change of address to a relative for now. That way, I should get a reminder to renew the photo when the time comes.
> 
> On a related point, is it true that I will have to have a medical certificate as well when I get to 45? That was something else I was told. That has to be kept with the UK licence to comply with Spanish law.


Yes, thats correct ... but its not really a medical. Eyesight check, reactions check, things like that

This is the requirement. You can get the test done at most medical centers

18 to 45 years - every 10 years
45 - 70 years - every 5 years
70 and above - every 2 years


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> No
> 
> There is absolutely no requirement for you to change your UK licence to a Spanish one. _*You can keep your UK licence running until it finally expires at the end of it's life.*_
> 
> What you have experienced is just ignorance of the law I'm afraid. There is an inter country agreement that you can keep your own photo licence, _*it just has to comply with local laws.*_ For instance, you must have regular medical checks here in Spain. Also, bear in mind that your licence must be renewed every 10 years because of the photo, check the expiry date on the front. If you domt have a UK address for that, then you may have a problem as DVLA wont send it to a foreign address.


So does UK have the same points system as Spain?

Could it possibly mean that you can have a UK license and a Spanish one?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So does UK have the same points system as Spain?
> 
> Could it possibly mean that you can have a UK license and a Spanish one?


I guess you could if you had two UK licences to start with


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I guess you could if you had two UK licences to start with


 
???????

I mean and I think you know what I mean, but just in case...

If someone wanted to keep their UK licence, which seems to be the case of the OP, they could keep it alongside their Spanish licence therefore having two. One UK and one Spanish. Why anyone should want to do it is another matter, but it seems that the op doesn't want to give up her UK licence.

And, does anyone know if the UK has the same points system as Spain??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ???????
> 
> I mean and I think you know what I mean, but just in case...
> 
> ...


You dont just get a new Spanish licence given to you. You have to exchange it for your UK one. So you would have to have two UK licences to start with to end up with one of each

But the point is, the OP doesnt have to give up their UK licence. I havent given up mine, and wont.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You dont just get a new Spanish licence given to you. You have to exchange it for your UK one. So you would have to have two UK licences to start with to end up with one of each
> 
> But the point is, the OP doesnt have to give up their UK licence. *I havent given up mine, and wont.*


 

Ok ok no one's asking you to, least of all me!!
All I was waiting for was the first part "You have to exchange it for your UK one" I've never driven in the UK so I didn't have to do this; my question was a genuine "I don't know, does anyone else?" type question. 
I learnt in Madrid and if you've got any idea of the centre of Madrid.. My first class was down Gran Via, turn right and take San Bernardo. Talk about nervous. I have never sweated so much in a car!!!

Asking about the points system also intigues me cos if you commit an infraction and have to have points taken off how do they do that???????


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ???????
> 
> I mean and I think you know what I mean, but just in case...
> 
> ...


I'm not against getting a Spanish licence, I was just trying to understand whether there was any advantage to keeping the UK licence. From what I can gather, the Spanish system starts with a number of points and then deducts, whereas the UK does the opposite. Not really any difference. Its just that people have implied that the Spanish police may not feel inclined to go through the bureaucracy of notifying DVDC when an offence has happened here in Spain, and therefore I MIGHT not get three points on my licence.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No
> 
> There is absolutely no requirement for you to change your UK licence to a Spanish one. You can keep your UK licence running until it finally expires at the end of it's life.
> 
> What you have experienced is just ignorance of the law I'm afraid. There is an inter country agreement that you can keep your own photo licence, it just has to comply with local laws. For instance, you must have regular medical checks here in Spain. Also, bear in mind that your licence must be renewed every 10 years because of the photo, check the expiry date on the front. If you domt have a UK address for that, then you may have a problem as DVLA wont send it to a foreign address.


I still have the old green paper licence and it has my UK property address. Question, is this licence ok for Spain when I finally move there? I use it when I hire a car in Spain and the UK and have not had any problems.(I don't use my Kuwaiti licence as I doubt anyone would be able to read it) Regarding the medical check ups, I suppose I will have to do that when I arrive for good? as I am over 45


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

decgraham said:


> I still have the old green paper licence and it has my UK property address. Question, is this licence ok for Spain when I finally move there? I use it when I hire a car in Spain and the UK and have not had any problems.(I don't use my Kuwaiti licence as I doubt anyone would be able to read it) Regarding the medical check ups, I suppose I will have to do that when I arrive for good? as I am over 45


No the paper licence is not generally acceptable. Its the plastic EU photo licences that fall under the agreement. They do have a paper part, but its the photo thats important. You'll also find this useful for ID. Its all I use as ID when using my credit cards for instance. Also, once you have left the UK it may be more complicated to apply for a photo licence should you need to in the future

Yes, in effect your photo licence is invalid unless backed up by the medical certificate, which probably means that your insurance would be also.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

decgraham said:


> Regarding the medical check ups, I suppose I will have to do that when I arrive for good? as I am over 45


You have to have some kind of check up no matter how old you are in Spain. I don't know if it changes as you get older but you always have to have one.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No the paper licence is not generally acceptable. Its the plastic EU photo licences that fall under the agreement. They do have a paper part, but its the photo thats important. You'll also find this useful for ID. Its all I use as ID when using my credit cards for instance. Also, once you have left the UK it may be more complicated to apply for a photo licence should you need to in the future
> 
> Yes, in effect your photo licence is invalid unless backed up by the medical certificate, which probably means that your insurance would be also.


Thanks for the info Stravinsky


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have to have some kind of check up no matter how old you are in Spain. I don't know if it changes as you get older but you always have to have one.


Thanks for that Pesky Wesky.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> I'm not against getting a Spanish licence, I was just trying to understand whether there was any advantage to keeping the UK licence. From what I can gather, the Spanish system starts with a number of points and then deducts, whereas the UK does the opposite. Not really any difference. Its just that people have implied that the Spanish police may not feel inclined to go through the bureaucracy of notifying DVDC when an offence has happened here in Spain, and therefore I MIGHT not get three points on my licence.


Ah yes, that rings a bell now that you say it...
Thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have to have some kind of check up no matter how old you are in Spain. I don't know if it changes as you get older but you always have to have one.


See my post earlier, I set out the requirements


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

lynn said:


> I'm not against getting a Spanish licence, I was just trying to understand whether there was any advantage to keeping the UK licence. From what I can gather, the Spanish system starts with a number of points and then deducts, whereas the UK does the opposite. Not really any difference. Its just that people have implied that the Spanish police may not feel inclined to go through the bureaucracy of notifying DVDC when an offence has happened here in Spain, and therefore I MIGHT not get three points on my licence.



Transport: Driving licence - European commission


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Rofa said:


> Transport: Driving licence - European commission


That's very useful. This bit seems to spell it out:

6. I already have a driving licence issued by a Member State and I am taking up residence
in another Member State. Will my licence be recognised?
According to Article 1(2) of Directive 91/439/EEC, the licence must be recognised in the host
Member State. Therefore, you are no longer obliged to exchange it if your normal residence is
henceforth in a Member State other than that which issued your driving licence.
However you have to be aware that, if your licence has been issued in exchange of a driving
licence of a third country, Member States are not obliged to recognise such a licence. It is
necessary to contact the competent national authority in order to determine whether the
licence is recognized.

So, I'll get the medical done and keep my UK licence for the time being


----------

